# FBAR amendments



## vestedinterest (Jun 22, 2021)

I have a question regarding filing of FBAR amendments. I made a mistake in the initial filing of FBAR for calendar year ending 2020. So i decided to file an amendment. But instead of having the amendment refer to the BSA identifier of the original filing for year 2020, by mistake i used the BSA identifier of filing from couple of years ago. I see no easy way of fixing this. Essentially, i need to amend an amendment where the amendment was referring to an "incorrect" original filing. Can someone please help?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I wouldn't loose any sleep over it.. No one will ever likely even look at it.

If they do, it should become apparent pretty quickly that the BSA doesn't match one issued for the year you entered in Line 1.


----------

